# Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack



## defunct

Hey everyone!

I recently got this backpack as a gift. However the black bubble leather looks and feels like fake/vinyl crap leather. The leather feels flimsy and thin. The backpack I got has the hexagon/geometric lining. This is the second bag I've gotten from Rebecca Minkoff. The first being the iconic mini 5 zip which has great leather: soft, thick and buttery. 

I really love this style of backpack and it's perfect for my needs. However I cannot justify keeping this bag as it feels like trash... I plan on returning it and getting store credit however... I really like the style of the bag. It's haunting me... Does this bag with the houndstooth lining have better leather?

What should I do? Does this leather get better with age or should I return it?


----------



## soramillay

Is the Julian you have made of genuine leather? Just asking as the style was apparently made in faux leather too, see here: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/R...x-Leather-Backpack-Black/prod171990001/p.prod

Perhaps the best thing is to go to a physical store that carries the bags and inspect them, then order them online with your store credit.


----------



## ms_j

soramillay said:


> Is the Julian you have made of genuine leather? Just asking as the style was apparently made in faux leather too, see here: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/R...x-Leather-Backpack-Black/prod171990001/p.prod
> 
> Perhaps the best thing is to go to a physical store that carries the bags and inspect them, then order them online with your store credit.



didn't know this! I'll have to go home and check mine!


----------



## Minne Bags

ms_j said:


> didn't know this! I'll have to go home and check mine!


I didn't realize that there was a faux leather one either.  That's so odd...I wonder why the price would be the same for the faux and genuine leather?  Anyway, I just checked my black leather Julian and it has a "100% genuine leather tag" inside the bag.

@defunct:  There will be RM Julian backpacks in the Nordstrom anniversary sale. Maybe you can check those out and compare.


----------



## ms_j

@defunct ihave the black one with silver hardware with the geo print, there's some wear next to the zipper track and looks a bit faded there, my tri zip mac with the same leather has also rubbed off in a couple places - the leather has rubbed off revealing some kind of beige material. However I have used these 2 bags lots and I find they are lightweight due to the cheap leather and comfortable to wear.
but I'd say it gets worse not better with age unfortunately


----------



## KaseyHK

i have to agree with you on the bubble leather. it just feels strange to touch. my least favorite, so to speak. however, one of the fellow members TaraP has the Julian Backpack in this leather and she said the material was good and durable: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/reveal-julian-backpack-3-a-888521.html


----------



## lcaddict

Mine look and feel like genuine leather. Maybe it's just the new editions?


----------



## ms_j

mine says genuine, so it's genuine but fragile leather. I took a pic of the wear thats next to the zipper track - see how it's faded? Lucky this isn't really a rare bag (yet); I know it's easily replaceable plus it's not really a 'going out' bag as such, I don't even see it half the time since its on my back!


----------



## defunct

Hey everyone, thanks so much for the responses. I ended up switching the bag for a different one. There seems to be severe quality control issues on this bag. The first bag I got the leather felt flimsy like paper and fake as plastic. However this new bag is gorgeous. It's not a bubble leather throughout it's more of a pebbled leather however the back of the bag has the bubble leather. However the bag feels so much more like leather. It is soft and supple. It does have a bit of sheen on the bubble leather which will go away hopefully. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## defunct




----------



## soramillay

It looks good! I'm good you were able to exchange it and got a better one.


----------



## Minne Bags

Looks just like mine. Glad you were able to exchange the other one! Enjoy.


----------



## ms_j

Good to see u r now happy with the bag


----------



## serenityorion

Is there a large Julian without an inside pocket?? I just bought one and it’s missing but everything else looks the same


----------



## Antonia

Loving the new hardware on the new Julian's!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Loving the new hardware on the new Julian's!
> View attachment 5359175
> 
> View attachment 5359176
> 
> View attachment 5359177



I didn't realize just *how* popular the Julian backpacks were. I was looking at "recently sold" listings and a ton of them were Julians.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I didn't realize just *how* popular the Julian backpacks were. I was looking at "recently sold" listings and a ton of them were Julians.


I probably see more Julian's for sale than anything else!!  I always like how backpacks look when they're slung over one shoulder but I'm not a backpack person...but love how they look on others!!  These new ones are so tempting!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

How did I not know there is a Jumbo Julian!  Black or Caramello?


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> How did I not know there is a Jumbo Julian!  Black or Caramello?
> View attachment 5666002
> View attachment 5666003


Ummm do I sense a jumbo backpack in your future??


----------



## Antonia

Oh, if you are asking which color to go with, I'd say Caramello....black is too basic with black HW....if it was chunky aged brass HW, then maybe black!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh, if you are asking which color to go with, I'd say Caramello....black is too basic with black HW....if it was chunky aged brass HW, then maybe black!!


I was leaning towards the Caramello. I found a couple of RM bags this morning on PM for a good deal and Jumbo Julian was one of them ha ha.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here it is Jumbo Julian in Caramello. 

12" W x 17" H x 6.5" D. I always felt like the large was a medium size and this doesn’t seem so big to me at all. I’ll post more pics of the bag later and mod shots. Love the hardware, the size and leather on it is really soft it’s not stiff. I like how RM kept the straps basically the same size as the large. My only gripe is the opening into the bag it’s never large enough. Your hand and things scrape against the zip track which to me is annoying but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here it is Jumbo Julian in Caramello.
> 
> 12" W x 17" H x 6.5" D. I always felt like the large was a medium size and this doesn’t seem so big to me at all. I’ll post more pics of the bag later and mod shots. Love the hardware, the size and leather on it is really soft it’s not stiff. I like how RM kept the straps basically the same size as the large. My only gripe is the opening into the bag it’s never large enough. Your hand and things scrape against the zip track which to me is annoying but not a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667241
> View attachment 5667245
> View attachment 5667246
> View attachment 5667247


Oh wow-it's gorgeous!!   Leather looks super smooshy! If you unclip it, does that help get into the bag any better?? I am looking forward to the mod shots!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh wow-it's gorgeous!!   Leather looks super smooshy! If you unclip it, does that help get into the bag any better?? I am looking forward to the mod shots!!


Thank you! Unfortunately unclipping it really doesn’t do much. It’s okay I guess. I’ll do some pics of the opening and what all fits inside. Here is some mod shots.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately unclipping it really doesn’t do much. It’s okay I guess. I’ll do some pics of the opening and what all fits inside. Here is some mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667293
> View attachment 5667296
> View attachment 5667297
> View attachment 5667298
> View attachment 5667301


I love it!! So glad you went with this color!


----------

